
How RIM can stop the iPhone onslaught - makimaki
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080817-opinion-how-rim-can-stop-the-iphone-onslaught.html
======
pg
Be a more open platform.

~~~
stcredzero
From what I understand, the RIM platform is more open in some ways already.
Namely that anyone can acquire the SDK and develop apps, and there is no
vetting by RIM. But there is a bit of complaining about the quality of the
APIs.

[http://devberry.com/2008/03/06/rim-sdk-a-pre-teen-
schoolgirl...](http://devberry.com/2008/03/06/rim-sdk-a-pre-teen-schoolgirl/)

------
shutter
Be a _better_ platform.

~~~
stcredzero
User experience is one big advantage that the iPhone has. Should RIM attack
and erode the iPhone's advantage, or hit back at iPhone's weak points?
(Awkward typing, problems with battery life, weak 3G reception.)

